#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Συγκοινωνιακά >  > > >  >  > Οδοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Χρήση ποιότητας σκυροδέματος στα δημόσια έργα

## Nicholas_79

Γεία σας, 
άκουσα ότι μετά την ισχύ του ΚΤΣ-2016 η ελάχιστη κατηγορία σκυροδέματος που μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί στα δημόσια έργα οδοποιίας, οικοδομικά κ.λ.π. είναι η C20/25, δηλαδή η C16/20 δεν επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιείται. Δηλαδή κατά την σύνταξη των μελέτων θα πρέπει να μην έχει γίνει η χρήση καθόλου άρθρων με C16/20.Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο????
Άλλοι λένε ότι αυτό ισχύει μόνο στην κατασκευή κτιρίων και άρα σε έργα οδοποιίας μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω C16/20. Τελικά τι ισχύει?????

----------


## Xάρης

Θα μιλήσω για τα οικοδομικά μόνο έργα που γνωρίζω.
Εκ των πραγμάτων αποκλείεται η χρήση κατηγορίας C16/20 όσο και C20/25.
Ελάχιστη κατηγορία είναι η C25/30.

Σε δρόμους και καταστρώματα γεφυρών δεν έχουμε έντονη επιφανειακή φθορά, άρα κατηγορία ΧΜ? αλλά και προσβολή από ψύξη/απόψυξη, άρα κατηγορία XF? που μας οδηγούν σε ακόμα μεγαλύτερη κατηγορία σκυροδέματος;
Για έλεγξε τις κατηγορίες έκθεσης.

----------

